# Don't let my cuteness fool you... 13 weeks old



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Don't let my cutemess fool you









Or my diminutive size









Or the fact that I am spoiled









Or that my Dad said I get an olympic gold medal just because









Or that I have the best big brother who lets me clean his teeth









and lets me copy everything he does









And the best big sister who puts up with my shenanigans









Or that I got so much attention from people on my first walk outside the neighborhood


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

because I am a shark and you better watch out. 









I can rip out hair with the best of them!









and I can tear a hole in the catfood bag and I know eXACtly where the nighttime cats poop in my backyard. yum.


----------



## Spicoli's Mom (Jan 25, 2014)

That's hilarious. So CUTE!!!!


----------



## kukukachoo (Jul 26, 2012)

bahahaha! and gosh, he is gorgeous!


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Hahahahahah !!!  I LOVE the sequence of photos!!

The "shark" thing made me laugh hard!!! So funny!

And adorable! Beautiful poodles!

Thanks for sharing! Very creative and well put together! And great job photographing the black poodles! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jamie Hein (Aug 17, 2013)

Haha I love this! He is so adorable!


----------



## jlf45764 (Oct 6, 2013)

Lol! Great pics!


----------



## Dallasminis (Feb 6, 2011)

Oh, he does look like a teensy Jazz, no? He certainly is fitting in, isn't he? What fun you are all having....I love enjoying all of you!


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

What a little hooligan, I love it.


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

I hearby nominate this post for the First Annual Poodle Forum Academy Awards in the Category of Best Photojournalism in a Forum Post.


----------



## cjay (Oct 28, 2013)

Too cute...... 
Made me laugh too!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

I laughed loudly at work over this. Thank you for posting so much fun for us to enjoy!

He really does like to mimic his big brother, doesn't he? They are blending so beautifully. Great job with picking and managing your furkids. 

I love seeing dogs so happy with their lives. Makes me happy for them.


----------



## arifanBella (Apr 22, 2013)

Very nice pics and descriptions too. Beautiful dogs! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sweetteddy (Jun 6, 2013)

Oh my wow!!!! He is so so so cute!!! He shows he is very confident and smart boy  I wanna give him a big kiss xoxo


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Fantastic! Looks like you are having a blast - so happy for you!
How is he at his intended job of lap warmer?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)




----------



## Carrie-e (Oct 23, 2012)

What a brilliant set of photos and how true! My tiny mini girl Tia looks like butter wouldn't melt! She rules standard Billy, leaps up at him and hangs off his face and ears,nicks his bones, and licks his teeth just like your photos! Standards are just such big babies aren't they!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I second LEUllman's nomination - fabulous photos of a fabulous pup!


----------



## Rachel76 (Feb 3, 2014)

Really great pictures. I love the one with the synchronized walking....and my favorite is the shark. Your two poodles are beautiful and your little shark is adorable.


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Oh for gosh sakes! I laughed out loud and then I was "awwwww"ing....my family thinks I've lost it! He is so stinkin cute! Boy do you have your hands full! I LOVE the pic with your mom.....awwwwwwwww!!!! And you were scared your little one would get hurt by your big ones.....ummmm...don't think that is a problem! hahahahahahaha


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

outwest said:


>


Aw! Isn't this what she wanted?  How perfect! Made my heart smile! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

The first two posts in the thread a probably the best posts I've ever seen. Hysterical.

Thanks
Rick


----------



## plr (Oct 20, 2012)

Marvelous pictures. Made me LOL, thanks!!!


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

My what BIG teeth you have...


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Lou said:


> Aw! Isn't this what she wanted?  How perfect! Made my heart smile!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



Aww, thanks - I must have missed that - the app updates that they did a couple of weeks ago have me missing a lot :-(



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Awwwwww...those are so cute. What an adorable puppy and how tolerant the big ones are. This is wonderful that they all are getting along so well. And the pictures and captions are so good and clever too. Thanks so much for sharing. Is that you with the little dumpling on your lap? What a priceless photo...the depiction of sheer joy and content.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Those photos really got my smile on for the day! They are sooooo happy with each other! 
Cooper is a gorgeous boy.....he really is Jazz's "mini me!"


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

And I just can't get over how refined he is for his age - he already looks like a miniature version of a full grown standard - I can only imagine how gorgeous he will be when he is actually full grown!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

He's pretty much the cutest, most perfect little poodle puppy I've ever seen,


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Thanks for looking everyone! We are smitten with the little guy. That is a picture of my mother holding him. She lives with us and is 80 years old now. She requested a 'dog that will fit in my lap', so we obliged.  He is so much more mature at 13 weeks than the standards are! He's still a baby and still learning the rules and ropes, but he learns fast. We have to watch him when the big ones do zoomies, but he has learne to stay out of the way and they do not intentionally want to hurt him. My mom said today Cooper was sleeping with Bonnie IN her crate. Bonnie's crate is her sanctuary. I can't belive she was cuddling with him there.


----------



## Jacamar (Jun 2, 2012)

Great pics, outwest!



outwest said:


> She requested a 'dog that will fit in my lap', so we obliged.


You didnt inform her that Jazz will fit in her lap? :laugh:


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

LOL Jazz fits in my lap, or he likes to think so.


----------



## arifanBella (Apr 22, 2013)

Outwest, I'm impressed with your standards. They seem to be smitten with the little one too. 
I'm sure that Jazz fits in your lap. His weight might be a problem for a longer visit.
I'm sure happy that Bella is a mini on our long drives to San Diego. She wants to be in my lap for the whole 8 hr drive - 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

outwest said:


> LOL Jazz fits in my lap, or he likes to think so.


I made a thread about exactly that hahaha!! My Spoos also think they are lap dogs! And I love it! Do you have pictures of big boy Jazz on your lap? It must be adorable! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Wonderful pictures Outwest!

Our mini fits well on hubby's lap, and I get little Pippin


----------



## Ms Stella (Aug 16, 2010)

Haha...made me laugh!! What a handsome little man.


----------

